# Image rotation



## Loucurr (Nov 7, 2017)

Why does my picture rotate 90 degrees when I upload it?

How do I fix it?


----------



## Charlie_W (Nov 7, 2017)

Loucurr said:


> Why does my picture rotate 90 degrees when I upload it?
> 
> How do I fix it?



I edit my photos and save or click done before uploading, this helped my issue with this problem. Even to just crop a little or change the lighting and saving the pic is all it takes. 
Hope this fix works for you.


----------



## Loucurr (Nov 7, 2017)

Charlie_W said:


> Loucurr said:
> 
> 
> > Why does my picture rotate 90 degrees when I upload it?
> ...



Thanks...that is what I did, cropped it and that seemed to work.


----------



## eharri446 (Nov 7, 2017)

If you are using an iPhone to take pictures with, turn the phone in the landscape orientation and that will correct the issue.


----------

